# Freeze-dried crickets, silkworm pupae, and yogurt drops



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

Hey guys!  As some of you may remember, I took in a rescue just recently. He is very active and so I added a little bit of kitten food to his staple diet just to maintain/fatten him up. Problem is he won't have any of the treats that I give him  I have tried mealworms, super worms, eggs, chicken, beef, fruits, veggies, and even baby food - but he won't eat them. So I was wondering can they have freeze-dried crickets and silkworm pupae? Also some yogurt drops? I really would like to add a variety to his diet. Also it would help fatten him up :lol: 

Thank you


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Yogurt drops are not appropriate for hedgehogs. You would be better off trying to feed canned crickets instead of fresh dried ones. Freeze dried insects can cause impactions due to being hard for them to digest. I don't know anything about silk worm pupae sorry.

When you tried mealworms how did you introduce them? I have found that if you put a couple of mealworms in with their food them sometimes eat them by accident and suddenly realize that they're food. You can also try cutting one in half and rubbing the insides on his lips.


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

I did that with the mealworms. I even chopped them to go with his staple diet. But he won't have any of it  He will leave them to one side and eat the rest of his kibbles.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

What a silly boy! Bindi would happily take his mealworms, they're her favorite. Can you get waxworms, by any chance? They're even higher in fat than mealworms, which may help him out in the weight department. Canned crickets would be great too, but crickets are pretty low in fat, so that may not help much with helping him gain or maintain weight. And silkworm pupae are fine too.  I want to try them with Bindi eventually, though I don't know how often she'll get them. 

I would keep trying to offer extra treats occasionally. Sometimes after a food has been offered several times, they might change their mind & give it a try.


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks Lilysmommy!  Unfortunately I checked both local and imported pet stores here and all we have are freeze-dried crickets and silkworm pupae  No wax worms. He is a funny guy! Maybe because he was never given any treats when he was abandoned that is why he is a bit hesitant to try out anything new. Unlike my fat boy Chestnut who would eat anything :lol:


----------

